# where to fish bass on the westside



## muddog65 (May 19, 2012)

Anyone know of any good shore fishing spots? anywhere in greater cleveland area but especially the westside.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Coe and Wallace lake in berea


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Not necessarily west side....but Brunswick lake and Medina lake aren't bad.


----------

